# The things they say.



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Camper to warden yesterday.

" Hey warden"
"hi how can I help ? "
" Come and look at my caravan please"
" Ok ( looking intently at caravan) what am I looking for ?"
" See that tree ? It's over hanging my van by a couple of feet. When it rains it drips down on the van. Can you cut about 2 foot off the branch ?"
" That's one way to cure the issue. another way would be to move the van 2 feet to the right"
" I thought that, but I off fishing and don't have time"

" Ok, when you get back and you've got more time, move the tree"

The pitches here are huge, plenty of room to move the van.

John


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am parked on a Stellplatz. We arrived late yesterday evening to find just one space available, which was fine although there was an electrical cable running across the space from the van next door to the services post. No problem I thought and reversed into the space with my van straddling the cable. 

This morning the bloke from the next van spent quite some time walking round my van inspecting his cable. Eventually I went out and asked if there was a problem. His cable was on a fairly large drum. His problem was that the drum would not pass through under my van, he and his wife were stumped. I decide to sympathise. Eventually he figured out that instead of pulling the drum through he would pull the plug through, it being a lot smaller slid through without a hitch, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Two very nice examples of lateral thinking.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

. . . and these people are allowed to vote????  

John :roll:


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

or breath !


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Let alone f sorry, breed!


----------

